

Useful resource for rails developers - urobo
http://mike.bailey.net.au/2011/02/json-with-ruby-and-rails/

======
urobo
I need this kind of input I'm developing a web server REST-oriented using json
for rails. every kind of resource is well appreciated this gave a useful
introduction to play around with json in irb

